# Help and advice on getting insurance.



## nickdesign (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm currently looking into buying an R33 GTS-t (96-97) as it is something I've wanted for some years now.

Unfortunately, I'm a named driver on my partners insurance with Directline. I have what they call 'Named Driver NCB' of which I currently have 3 years. I have no previous claims etc, work as a professional Games Designer and my age is 28 in a good postcode.

However, I called Directline to find that my supposed 'Named driver NCB' is totally useless  for insuring a Skyline R33 GTS-t, and that I must have at least 2 years in my own policy!

I'm hoping someone on the forum can point me in the right direction to getting insured on a R33 GTS-t or similar, any advice is appreciated!

Nick


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Have you tried online quotes from Elephant and companies alike? I find Elephant are cheap but charge for any mods.


----------

